# Did Edison...?



## Allegra (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.ozy.com/flashback/the-my...PC&utm_campaign=INTL - All Clicks ALL Devices

On Le Prince: 
_“As far as his place in cinema history,” says Dr. Richard Howells of King’s College’s Department of Culture, Media, and Creative Industries, “it’s a case of ‘If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?’”
_
History is full of mysteries...


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 27, 2015)

Edison never invented cinema.
His heavy men attempted to enforce his spurious patents (USPO is still rubbish system, some one has to contest the issued patent in court, they pretty much ignore innovative and no prior art aspects).
This resulted in people moving to West and creating Hollywood.
Eventually the US Government told Edison to desist and his patents for cinema invalidated.

I think he invented phonograph? But he might have only commercialised it. The gramophone disc (Berliner) was far superior as it could be pressed (as CD, DVD and BD are today). Cylinders were moulded which was slower and often resulted in two clicks per rev. Only recorded masters had no click.  Direct recording of 78 discs also existed up to 1950s  for home and professional use.

He didn't invent light bulb. 

He was a successful marketing guy, never a scientist. He bought or stole inventions and hired people.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 27, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Edison never invented cinema.
> His heavy men attempted to enforce his spurious patents (USPO is still rubbish system, some one has to contest the issued patent in court, they pretty much ignore innovative and no prior art aspects).
> This resulted in people moving to West and creating Hollywood.
> Eventually the US Government told Edison to desist and his patents for cinema invalidated.
> ...



Then there's the infamous elephant electrocution demonstration in which h us AC to kill an elephant to prove it was dangerous . He wanted to discredit AC, Tesla and Westinghouse.  Edison was not a pleasant man at all.


----------



## Faisal Shamas (Apr 7, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Edison never invented cinema.
> His heavy men attempted to enforce his spurious patents (USPO is still rubbish system, some one has to contest the issued patent in court, they pretty much ignore innovative and no prior art aspects).
> This resulted in people moving to West and creating Hollywood.
> Eventually the US Government told Edison to desist and his patents for cinema invalidated.
> ...




I disagree that he was never a scientist, in earlier part of his life, he did create some inventions of his own, but yes once he got successful, money and fame through inventions is what drove him and not the actual scientific spirit.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2015)

Faisal Shamas said:


> I disagree that he was never a scientist, in earlier part of his life, he did create some inventions of his own, but yes once he got successful, money and fame through inventions is what drove him and not the actual scientific spirit.



I used to admire him , until I stated reading about him in more detail.


----------



## J Riff (May 3, 2015)

Look what they did to Tesla. Le Prince probably just one more roadblock. I still don't trust 'em.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2015)

J Riff said:


> Look what they did to Tesla. Le Prince probably just one more roadblock. I still don't trust 'em.



It's one the reasons that I have nothing but contempt for Edison as a human being.


----------

